# [Premiere] Untertitel



## Vock (19. Februar 2002)

*Untertitel in Adobe Premiere 5.1*

Tag,

bräuchte mal hilfe, und zwar würde ich gerne Untertitel mit Adobe Premiere 5.1 machen. Nur weiß dummerweise nicht wo diese Werkzeugliste ist (in der hilfe steht irgendwas davon)...
So, mit diesem Titelkram, was schon erwähnt wurde (in einem anderen thread) komme ich auch nicht zurecht, weil ich auch nicht weiß wo das is?!

Wäre fuer hilfe sehr dankbar

wiedasehn


----------



## MoMo (13. Juli 2002)

*In 13 Schritten zum Erfolg*

Hallo,

Du bist in deinem Projekt:
1. Datei -> Neu -> Titel (Fenster öffnet sich)
2. Als Hintergrund (Rechtsklick irgendwo in die Bildfläche des geöffneten Titelfensters -> Titelfensteroptionen -> Hintergrund klicken -> z.B. grün auswählen) wählst du eine Farbe, die nicht in deinem Untertitel verwendet werden soll.
3. Ok
4. Das T am linken rand im Titelfenster auswählen.
5. Auf eine Stelle in der Bildfläche klicken.
6. Text schreiben (evtl. mit Rechtsklick noch Schriftart, -größe, usw. anpassen) - Enter.
7. Text justieren (einfach mit dem Mauszeiger verschieben).
8. Titel speichern (Datei->Speichern->[DATEINAME eingeben]->ok).
9. Titel mit X schließen.
10. Dann aus dem Clipfenster auf die Spur Video 2 im Schnittfenster ziehen.
11. Rechtsklick -> Videooptionen -> Transparenz. Die eingestellte Hintergrundfarbe sollte automatisch erkannt werden und wird transparent gemacht. Ok
12. Jetzt noch die Dauer (dh. wie lange der Untertitel eingeblendet werden soll) einstellen, usw.
13. Neu renderen (Enter).

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Na Vock wieso meldest du dich denn nicht? Wenigstens bedanken solltest du dich für Momos Mühe.


----------



## beckieq! (27. September 2002)

*Da bin ich ja richtig...*

Ich brauche auch Hilfe zu Adobe Premiere 6.0!

Wie funktioniert das mit den Übergängen???

Es sieht ja simpel aus, aber wenn ich das Movie abspiele ist da nichts mit Übergang!!!


<Gruß


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. September 2002)

Lege einen Videoclip auf die Spur über der Überblendungsspur und unter der Überblendungsspur auch. Diese müssten sich etwas überlappen und dort kannst du dann auf der Überblendungsebene einen Übergang einfügen, den du natürlich rendern musst. "Enter" drücken!


----------



## beckieq! (28. September 2002)

Besten Dank für die Antwort! 
Manchmal liegt es an den kleinen Dingen im Leben. Deshalb habe ich auch wohl nicht daran gedacht die Entertaste zu drücken. 

Danke und bis demnächst!


----------

